# härteste Kämpfer



## fettflosse (15. September 2005)

Hallo Großfischbezwinger,

hab da mal ne Frage, und zwar welcher Fisch ist der härteste Kämpfer von den Gig Game Fischen und wo befinden sich die besten Fangplätze dieser Fische?

mfg

Fettflosse


----------



## Alleskönner (15. September 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Ich durfte bis jetzt "nur"einen Barrakuder von ca.1m drillen und der ging richtig gut ab:m.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (15. September 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

auf jeden fall Tampon äähmm Tarpon:m


----------



## Sailfisch (15. September 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall Tampon äähmm Tarpon:m



Yupp, stimme zu! Aber auch Giant Trevalley gehen mächtig ab. 
Vom lesen her, soll der Bonefish der beste Kämpfer sein, wenn man Größe und Kampfkraft ins Verhältnis setzt!

Ach ja die Fanggebiete: 
GT´s fängt man sehr gut auf den Malediven!
Jüngst habe ich einen Bericht übers Tarponfischen auf Tobago gelesen. Sollen aber auch in Florida gut zu fangen sein!


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (15. September 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

ja tarpon auf den Florida keys davon können zandersnook und ich nen lied singen:m


----------



## Karstein (15. September 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Geht´s jetzt um Länge mal Kampfkraft oder Gesamtmasse mal Kampfkraft?

Ich meine, solch ein Bluefin-Tuna von ü 1000lbs will ja auch erst mal bezwungen sein?


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (28. September 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Der härteste Kämpfer in der Welt des Big-Game ist unangefochten der Broadbill oder auch Schwertfisch -Lat.Xiphias Gladius.Vorkommen:Weltweit. Um die Ecke: Kroatien .In Jezera_Murter wurden dieses Jahr schon mehrere Exemplare bis 75 KG gefangen.Zur Kampfstärke-Vor Neuseeland wurde ein Exemplar von 650 Pfund gefangen,Drillzeit an 130 LBS Gerät 14 Stunden !!!!


----------



## Kingfish-Besieger (30. September 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Moin,

dieser Biitrag hat mich nun endgültig aus der Reserve gelockt - und ich habe mich mal kurzerhand registriert (passiv bin ich schon etwas länger dabei). Über das Big Game im Urlaub, zuerst nur nebensächlich, bin ich überhaupt nur zur Angelei gekommen. Mein Lieblingsrevier sind die Florida Keys. Mein Lieblingsfish der Kingfish/Königsmakrele.

Mein Favorit im Verhältnis Größe/Kampfkraft/Ausdauer ist aber eindeutig der Permit. Diese kleinen "Biester" geben (fast) nie auf.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## wodibo (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Willkommen im Board Kingfish-Besieger :m

Ich hab mich bisher "nur" im Little Big Game ausgetobt. Am 30 lbs Geschirr sind der Barracuda, Kingfish und Yellowthun die wahren Kraftprotze.


----------



## Karstein (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier im Anglerboard! :m

Ich hoffe, Du schreibst uns einige Zeilen über Deine Permit-Erfahrungen? Bin gespannt!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## Kingfish-Besieger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer - Permit Erfahrung*

Moin,

gerne etwas zum Permit:

den letzten Permit hatten wir (meine Freundin und ich) im Juni d.J. vor Key West am leichten Gerät (16 lbs). Der Permit ging auf eine Krabbe am späten Nachmittag, dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche. 

Der Drill hat gute 30 Minuten gedauert. Dabei ist der kleine Kerl insgesamt drei mal an der Wasseroberfläche gewesen, nur um sich dann wieder nach unten zu verabschieden. Dabei hat er jedesmal ordentlich Schnur mitgenommen. 

Gerade am leichten Gerät macht das unglaublich viel Spaß (darf man das überhaupt in Deutschland übers Fischen sagen/denken?). 

Nicht umsonst wird der Permit vor Ort auch als "verrückt" oder "monkey of the reef" bezeichnet. Jedenfalls freuen sich immer alle an Bord, wenn ein Permit beisst.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Kingfish-Besieger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer - Ansichtssache*

Moin,

habe ja schon für den Permit votiert. 

Alles in allem dürfte die Frage nach dem härtesten Kämpfer aber differenziert zu betrachten sein. Das ist hier in den Beiträgen ja schon angeklungen.

Ich habe z.B. in den letzten Jahren festgestellt, dass in den USA und rund um die Karibik vermehrt mit leichterem Gerät gefischt wird. Ganz selten findet man auf den Charterbooten noch 50 er, 80er oder gar 130er Gerät. Das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass es derart Große Fische wohl nur noch sehr selten gibt. Es kann - neben einer Kostenentscheidung - aber vielleicht auch damit zusammenhängen, dass das Fischen am leichten Gerät wesentlich 
anspruchsvoller ist und sich damit aber auch der Zufriedenheitsgrad erhöht.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist selbst ein Baracuda an einer max 20 lbs line herausfordernd. An einer 50er hingegen ist die Sache in max. 5 min erledigt.  

Oder noch ein beispiel. In einem vorgenannten beitrag wurde der Schwertfisch als der absolut härteste Kämpfer benannt (13 h Drill). Hängt der gleiche Fisch an einer Longline eines kommerziellen Trawlers ist das wiederum etwas ganz anderes.

Die Frage nach dem härtesten Kämpfers dürfte damit wohl entscheidend vom verwendeten Gerät abhängen. Ich habe jedenfalls mittlerweile mehr Vergnügen mit leichter Ausrüüstung gezielt auf bestimmte Arten (z.B. Permit, Tarpoon, kleine Haie aber auch den Stripped Bass) zu fischen. Aufgrund der Ausrüstung ist mir dann jedenfalls meißtens ein anspruchsvoller und ausdauernder Drill garantiert.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## fish4fun (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

@Markus,

|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Ansgar (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer - Ansichtssache*

Moin,



			
				Kingfish-Besieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe z.B. in den letzten Jahren festgestellt, dass in den USA und rund um die Karibik vermehrt mit leichterem Gerät gefischt wird. Ganz selten findet man auf den Charterbooten noch 50 er, 80er oder gar 130er Gerät. Markus



Ganz selten 50er Geraet? Das ist sehr erstaunlich. Das kann evtl auch mit der Jahreszeit zusammen haengen. Nicht das ganze Jahr werden Grossfische "bejagt". Z.B. sieht man hier auch die ganz schweren Geraete nur im Sommer, fuer den Rest der Saison ist es dann i.d.R. light tackle. Selbst da sieht man aber meist 30er UND 50er. Dafuer siehst Du dann im Sommer aber auch durchgaengig die 80er und 130er Geraete auf den Booten...
Klar geht der Trend zu leichterem Geraet, da die Geraete auch besser werden - aber unterhalb 50er spielt sich das eigentlich nie ab...



			
				Kingfish-Besieger schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag damit zusammenhängen, dass es derart Große Fische wohl nur noch sehr selten gibt. Es kann - neben einer Kostenentscheidung - aber vielleicht auch damit zusammenhängen, dass das Fischen am leichten Gerät wesentlich
> anspruchsvoller ist und sich damit aber auch der Zufriedenheitsgrad erhöht.



Gibt schon noch genug solche Fische. Das Fischen an leichtem Geraet fuer grosse Fische ist Tierquaelerei - das hat mit anspruchsvoll m.E. ueberhaupt nichts zu tun. Ist eher ziemlich verantwortungslos - keine Ahnung wie sich da der Zufriedenheitsgrad erhoeht. Light tackle Geraet fuer kleinere Fische (bis 100 Pfund (und ich denke, das ist, was Du gemeint hast) ist natuerlich good fun und natuerlich faengt man dabei auch mehr als bei der Jagd nach Moby Dick... Anspruchsvoller ist es aber nicht. Drill mal nen >500 Pfuender an ner 130er, dann sagst Du nicht mehr, das ist nicht anspruchsvoll.... ) 
Kommt immer auf das Verhaeltnis an - wenn das Verhaeltnis stimmt ist jeder Drill gleich anspruchsvoll, ob nun auf ne 2Pfd Bachforelle an der 5er Fliegenrute oder nen 500 IBS Marlin an der 130er Big Game Rute...



			
				Kingfish-Besieger schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist selbst ein Baracuda an einer max 20 lbs line herausfordernd. An einer 50er hingegen ist die Sache in max. 5 min erledigt.
> 
> Oder noch ein beispiel. In einem vorgenannten beitrag wurde der Schwertfisch als der absolut härteste Kämpfer benannt (13 h Drill). Hängt der gleiche Fisch an einer Longline eines kommerziellen Trawlers ist das wiederum etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> Die Frage nach dem härtesten Kämpfers dürfte damit wohl entscheidend vom verwendeten Gerät abhängen. Ich habe jedenfalls mittlerweile mehr Vergnügen mit leichter Ausrüüstung gezielt auf bestimmte Arten (z.B. Permit, Tarpoon, kleine Haie aber auch den Stripped Bass) zu fischen. Aufgrund der Ausrüstung ist mir dann jedenfalls meißtens ein anspruchsvoller und ausdauernder Drill garantiert..


 
Stimme zu, haengt vom Geraet, von der individuellen Kondition des Fisches und sicher noch weiteren Komponenten ab, daher kann man so ein Statement (was ist der haerteste Kaempfer) auch generell gar nicht machen - und das Statement, der Schwertfisch sei der haerteste Kaempfer, nur weil ein Typ mal 13 Stunden damit rumgemacht hat ist ohnehin absolut fragwuerdig. 

By the way, ich persoenlich fische auch am liebsten light tackle - das ist fuer mich 30-50 Ibs, z.B. auf Tuna, Mahi oder Wahoos. Macht mir auch am meisten Spass und ist i.d.R. angemessenes Geraet fuer die Fische auf die ich aus bin...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer - Ansichtssache*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, ich persoenlich fische auch am liebsten light tackle - das ist fuer mich 30-50 Ibs, z.B. auf Tuna, Mahi oder Wahoos. Macht mir auch am meisten Spass und ist i.d.R. angemessenes Geraet fuer die Fische auf die ich aus bin...
> 
> Also, all the best
> Ansgar



Moin Ansgar,

schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen! 
Sehe das mit dem light tackle wie Du. Ich fisch natürlich auch gerne auf Sail! :m


----------



## Ansgar (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer - Ansichtssache*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ansgar,
> 
> schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen!
> Sehe das mit dem light tackle wie Du. Ich fisch natürlich auch gerne auf Sail! :m




Hi Kai,

tja, dieses Jahr war verhext... 5 mal nach Europa hin und zurueck und denn in Europa noch hin und her ... Dammi nochmol dorto, ick sall mi echt wunnern, wunnern sall ick mi ... 

Hatte nicht ohne Grund schon mal vorlaeufig 'und tues' gesagt... Naja, jetzt bin ich erst mal wieder in OZ, da gibt es vielleicht oefter mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen... 

Also all the best & take it easy, mate
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hallo Ansgar im Hinblick darauf das der Broadbill seit Jahren von den Top Charter Captains welweit als No.1 genannt Wird(Kann dir gerne in Kürze die entsprechenden Umfragen im Marlin Magazine und Sportfishing Magazine die ich seit Jahren abonniert habe mailen),finde ich deine Anmerkung nicht richtig.Auch deine Ausage(Tierquälerei !) im Hinblick auf Light Tackle muss differenziert betrachtet weden.Wir haben erst vor wenigen Wochen in Mexiko Yellowfin Tuna bis 180 Pfund mit 50 Lbs.Avet Rollen!!! in ca.20-30 Minuten am Boot bzw. Gaff gehabt.Einen Steward Campbell der meint unbedingt 500-800 Pfund Marlin am 30 Lbs.Gerät drillen zu müssen kann man dagegen nur als pervers bezeichnen.

      Bis bald und Tight Lines     Jan


----------



## Ansgar (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Moin Jan,

ich sehe den Wiederspruch in Bezug auf meine Aussagen garnicht?

Ich habe gesagt, dass man nicht von einer einzigen Einzelaussage auf die Gesamtheit abstrahieren kann, dass jeder Fisch am entsprechenden Geraet einen guten Drill abgibt und dass es auf die einzelne Kondition des Fisches ankommt. Okay, das ist ein anderer Aspekt als der, auf den Du anspielst (Durchschnittswert) - aber nicht notwendigerweise ein Widerspruch.
Sorry, wenn es Dir vorkam, als wollte ich damit generell Deine - durch Fakten untermauerte - Aussage negieren. Aber Du weisst ja selber, wie unterschiedlich alleine schon die Drillzeiten eines 200IBS Marlin auseinangergehen, je nachdem wer drillt. Klar braucht da ein Anfaenger evtl 2 Stunden am 80er Geschirr - ist daher ein 200IBS Marlin (an diesem Geraet) ein grosser Kaempfer? Ich glaube wir wuerden das beide verneinen... 

Das Du suggerierst, dass Du die Magazine seit Jahren im Abo hast und ich nicht ist fine. Habe ich auch nicht. Brauche ich auch nicht ) Erstens stimmt das das Preis/Leistungs-Verhaeltnis oft nicht und zweitens interessiere ich mich auch noch fuer andere Angelarten und kaufe mir nur ab und zu mal ein Big Game Magazin. 
Aber lass man gut sein mit den Umfragen, dass ich das Thema "Haertester Kaempfer" etwas differenzierter sehe, ist ja aus meiner Antwort schon deutlich geworden. Die wenigsten von uns werden permanent in die Lage kommen, diese Fische zu fangen und denn dem der mal einen Marlin in seinem Leben gefangen hat zu sagen "Ein Broadbill haette aber mehr gekaempft" - oder so, ist doch Quatsch. Aber so meinst Du das ja auch nicht.
Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte jeden Fisch fuer das nehmen, was er ist und Respekt vor der Kreatur haben, die fuer Ihr Leben kaempft. Das in ein Ranking zu fassen ist mir schon fast zu pervers... 
Damit kann man mir natuerlich vorwerfen, ich haette -anders als Du- nicht 100% korrekt auf die Frage geantwortet. Okay, habe ich nicht ) Muss ich aber auch nicht, wenn mir eine andere Dimension wichtiger erscheint )
Denn mal ehrlich, was soll den immer diese Geilheit nach dem haertesten aller Drille, dem geilsten aller Fische, dem duennsten Schnurdurchmesser, etc. etc. - daran geilen sich doch nur totale Oberschwachmaten auf ...


Zum zweiten habe ich gesagt, dass mit leichtem Geraet auf grosse Fisch rumzumachen Quatsch ist - aber nicht, dass man mit ner 50er keinen 200IBS fisch abdrillen kann. Haettest Du gesagt, Ihr waert damit bewusst auf nen >500er Marlin losgewesen, haette ich gesagt dass mir das bisschen wenig erscheint... 

Also, alles im Lot, no worries
Finde ich aber gut, dass Du jetzt anscheinend hier mitmachst!
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Ja, also der härteste Fisch?;+ 

Ehrlich gesagt das würde ich auch gern wissen

Ich kann nur auf Thune, Wahoos  Jacks aller Arten, Mahi-Mahi, Sailfisch und die kleineren Küstenfisch wie Rochen, Baras und Zackenbarsche aus meiner Erfahrung zuruckgreifen.
Und leider war noch kein Fisch schwerer als ich selbst.

Wenn ich an meine ersten Thun den ich jemals gefangen habe (siehe Avatar)
zurückdenke war es der härteste Fisch überhaupt. So knapp an die 70 Pfund

Ca. 1, 3 Stunden habe ich mich mit dem gigantischen Kämpfer an einer schwabeligen Zebco mit durchdrehendem Neoprengriff und ein halbgefüllten TLD 30-2 abgezappelt. (Leihgerät) Aber die TLD war schon gut.

Ansonsten wäre ich wohl gescheitert. Nachdem ich im Laufe der Zeit recht deutlich über 100 Tune gefangen habe, brauche ich nicht mehr als zehn, ev. fünfzehn Minuten für einen Fisch dieser Größe.

Man, aber an dem Abend als ich diesen Fisch gefangen hatte war ich fix und fertig.

Was mich immer wieder fasziniert ist, wenn nette Leute die bis jetzt in Norge mit 30-50 Pfund Fischen Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, einen Thun an der Leine haben der nicht mal die Hälfte wiegt.  
Na was soll ich sagen, die die es Erlebt haben wissen es, die anderen glauben es sowieso nicht.

Vor Socotra habe ich für 45 sek. einen Dolphin an der Leine gehabt der so geschätzt in der 50 Pfund Klasse lag. Ein unglaublicher Kämpfer.  Deswegen muss ich da auch noch mal hin, irgendwann.

Also, mit der Größe eines Fisches hängt die  Kraft eines Fisches bei der Betrachtung der Frage zusammen. Aber auch mit dem Gerät.

Ist es nun der blue Marlin als König der Fische, oder der black Marlin als bulligster Kämpfer, oder der Schwertfisch, der kaum springt, der härteste Kämpfer?
Oder doch der massive Thun, der niemals aufgibt.#c 

Das würde ich gerne selber wissen.

Gernot#h 

PS : Mahi-Mahi haben wir uns ev. mal mit Tanja und Karstensen in Berlin gesehen?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Endlich mal etwas Stimmung in der Bude! So stelle ich mir das vor, weiter so! Wäre ja schlimm, wenn wir alle einer Meinung wären!


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hallo Rausreisser.Gernot du erinnerst dich richtig wir haben uns neulig mit Tanny+Carsten sowie Stefan Schuller im Dollinger gesehen.Du stehst bei mir immer noch in der Vormerkung als Team Mitglied für Tropic Star Lodge Feb.2007.Hatte die Hoffnung wir sehen uns beim Meeresangler Meeting im Post SV.Melde dich doch mal telefonisch.

                          Bis bald+Tight Lines     Jan|wavey:


----------



## mattes (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hallo!
Habe mich lange nicht gemeldet aber ich lebe noch. Nun zum Punkt kämpfer: muß jeder selbst entscheiden ich bin ein ein Wahoo-Freak habe für meinen ersten ewig und 3 Tage gebraucht nun bin schneller wie die Feuerwehr erlaubt. Grund: Ich fische mit 50IBS Geschirr hart und gnadenlos denn iich bin der Chef und  bestimme den Drill ,  ich könnte auch mit ultraleicht fischen aber hast du Haie wirst Du den Fisch verlieren und  ich habe auch keinen Bock einen Wahoo an einer Forellenrute 10 Std. zu drillen.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Chris26071 (2. November 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hi Leute

Ich bin der Chris
Bis jetzt hab ich in Asien geangelt. Meistens in Malaysia und Indonesien.
Also ich finde bis jetzt sind meine Top 3:
1) Black merlin
2) Giant Travaly oder auch GT genannt
3) Cobia

Sorry aber ich kenn nur die Englischen Namen.
Wenn ihr fragen habt ueber angeln in Asien koennt ihr mich gerne Fragen.


----------



## Sailfisch (2. November 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hallo Chris,
willkommen an Board! Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Du etwas mehr vom Fischen Asien erzählen würdest, besonders freuen wir uns über Bilder.


----------



## Ansgar (3. November 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Moin Chris

danke fuer das Angebot bezgl. Fragen uber Asien - und hoffe, es gibt da von Dir mal ein paar Fotos?!

Ein kleiner Hinweis am Rande:
1) Merlin gibt es als Zauberer oder als Raubvogel, aber nicht als Fisch - da wird er Marlin genannt  - Sowohl dt wie auch engl.
2) der GT ist ein Giant Trevally - auf deutsch weiss ich es auch nicht 100% koennte aber grosse Stachelmakrele sein, ist auf jeden Fall ne Stachelmakrelenart... 

(just for info und nett gemeint)

Also, all the best & take it easy
Ansgar




			
				Chris26071 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Black merlin
> 2) Giant Travaly oder auch GT genannt
> 3) Cobia
> Sorry aber ich kenn nur die Englischen Namen.


----------



## Chris26071 (6. November 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hier sind ein paar Fotos und die Beschreibungen. Viele von denen sind sehr alt, als ich noch 14 und 15 Yahren alt war. Ich hoffe  es funktioniert mit dem Link

http://photobucket.com/albums/y276/Tengiri/?sc=1

   Foto Nr:
   1,2) Ich mit meinem Sailfisch
   3) Ich auf dem Boot mit meinem Kaputten Haken um den Hals. Ich hab mit einem 30cm langen Thunfisch geangelt, Irgend ein Monster den Köder geschnapt und ist gerannt. Nach 100 m, hab ich den Monster verloren, war warscheinlich ein großer Black Marlin.
   4) Ich mit einem Rainbow Runner, der Kämpft auch recht gut auf 15lb Tackle.
   5)Ich beim kämpfen mit meinem Sailfish und meinem selbst gebautem Harness.
   6) Ein Teich in Malaysia, wo man große Garnelen Fangen kann mit 2-4lb schnur und eine ultra sensiblen Rute. Macht auch sehr viel spaß. Kostet 2,50Euro pro Stunde.
   7) Ich mit einer kleinen Garnele, die Großen werden bis zu 500Gramm groß und und wenn die dich beisen, kann das sehr weh tun.
   8)Ich mit einem Mahi Mahi, Dorado oder auch Dolphin Fisch genannt.
   Das ist ein Männchen. Das Webchen hat einen kleineren Horn (Die Beule über dem Kopf)
   9)Ich mit einem kleinen Nurs Shark (Glaub ich zumindest)
   10) Ich mit einem Squid 
   11) Ich bein kämpfen mit einem Snapper
   12) Ich bein kämpfen mit einem Mahi Mahi
   13) Ich mit einem Mahi Mahi
   14) Ein Freund von mir der mit einem Apolo angelt (eine 1,5m Schnur mit 8 Fliegen). Diese kleinen Fische sind Köder.
   15, 16) Ich beim Kämpfen mit einem Sailfisch
   17)  Das ist mein Lieblingsfoto. Ich mit meinem großem Tengiri oder auch Spanisch Mackeral genannt. Dieser Fisch kommt häufig zwischen 5 und 12 Kg vor, dieser ist aber 21kg schwer. Mit dem hab ich meinen ersten Indonesischen Rekord gewonnen.
   18) Ich mit einem Yellowfinn Thun
   19) Ich beim kämpfen mit einem Sailfisch
   20) Ich mit dem 21Kg. Spanisch Mackeral.


Ich bin eigentlich aus Malaysia und lebe seit einem Jahr in Wien wegen der Schule.
In Malaysia gibt es viele Angelarten.
   Man kann in Teiche, Fluss, Damm, See und im Meer angeln.
   Im Meer ist es eher Seisons sache. Jetzt zur Zeit ist in in Malaysia regen Zeit und Monsoon, das bedeutes viel wind, große Wellen und starke Strömungen.
   In Malaysia gibt es eine kleine Stadt am rand vom Meer namens Rompin.
   Rompin ist 4-5 Stunden mit dem Auto von der Hauptstsadt Kuala Lumpur entfernt.
   Rompin ist sehr bekant für Sailfish. Es ist bewiesen, das Rompin ein von den haupt vermährungs Plätzen ist. Immer wenn ich dort angeln gehe und ich einen Sailfisch fang wird der Bootsmann die Länge und Bauchumfang Messen und die Daten Aufschreiben.
   Wenn der Fisch noch keinen Tag hat, wird ihm mit einer Lanze  in den Rücken gestochen und setzt so einen kleinen Chip unter die Haut. Bis Jetzt ist sehr wenig über die Sailfische bekannt und deshalb werden diese Daten gesammelt und den Forschern  übergeben. An einem guten Tag, kann Man zwischen 5 und 20 Sailfisch Fangen, die zwischen 15 und 35kg sind. Ab und zu mal fängt man auch einen Giant Travally, Cobia oder Spanish Mackeral. Man glaubt es kaum, aber die Sailfische nehmen sogar Poppers. Alle Sailfische werden nach dem fang mit dem Bill (Schnabel?? Das lange teil am Mund) langsam neben dem Boot gezogen , um Wasser durch die Kiemen fließen zu lassen und man den Fisch wieder loslassen kann. Deshalb verwendet man dort nichts unter 30lb, sodass man alles schnell erledigen kann und so ein wunderschönen Fisch wieder in die Natur loslassen kann.
   Am anfang so eines Trips  fährt der Bootsman normalerweise zu einem Unjam um dort Köder zu Sammeln. Ein Unjam ist eine Stelle im Meer, wo Fischermänner viele Bambus Röhre und Palmenblätter zusammenbinden und mit einem großen Stein versänken. Diese Stelle wird durch Große Kanister und Bambusstäbe Markiert.
   Dort finden dan kleine Fische eine Unterkunft um sich von den Großen sich zu verstecken.
   Beim Unjam verwendet man eine 1,5 m. lange Schnur (Apolo)  mit 8 kleinen Fliegen.
   Die kleinen Fliegen werden runter bis am Boden gelassen und langsam mit kleinen zügen (Jigging) bis an die Oberfläche Gezogen. Wenn ein Schwarm kleine Fische dort ist, werden sie sicherlich anbeisen. Ich kenn nur die einheimischen Namen und die sind Sardines, kembong,....  . Diese Fische sind zwischen 10-15cm groß und eignen sich Perfekt. Der Köder werden lebend in einem live Bait Tank aufbewahrt. Ein Cicle Hook wird dem Köder am Rücken  gehängt und zwischn 8 und 10m ins Wasser gelassen.
   Dann bindet man einen speziellen Knoten an einem aufgeblasenem Balon und läst den Balon 10-20 m Schnur um von dem Boot wegzu driften. Wenn der Sailfisch den Köder nimmt gibt man ihm 10m schnur und  den rest macht der Fisch selbst. In Rompn kann man viele Angelarten verwenden, über einem Schiffswrack jiggen, im offenen popperfischen, bottomfischen, driften , Trallen oder Baloonen (Englische Begriffe)

   Nächster Bericht ist übers angeln in einem Großem Damm an der Grenze von Malaysia nach Thailand.

   Viel Spaß, hoffe euch hat der Bericht gefallen.

   Chris


----------



## Rausreißer (15. November 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Hallo Chris 26071.:m 
Danke für Deine Erlebnisse und Einblicke über das Fischen in Malaysia#6,
Danke dafür. Und Petri Heil zu den Fischen, wie man bei uns sagt.

Leider scheint Dein Link nicht so recht zu funktionieren....#c 

Ist Dein WebSpace dort eventuell nicht öffentlich hinterlegt?

Beste Grüße,

R.R.|wavey:


----------



## Stingray (15. November 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

@ Chris26071

Toller Bericht und Super Bilder #6 . Man in Deinem alter schon solche Fische #6 .


@ Gernot

Passwort : *bumbum007   *nicht vergessen einzugeben  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## marlindream (15. November 2005)

*AW: härteste Kämpfer*

Ich glaube die Frage kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten. 
Sicher es gibt Fische deren Kraft und Ausdauer  unumstritten ist .
Man kann auch manchmal mit niedrigen Schnurklassen sehr große Fische  fangen, aber es kommt auf die Umstände und den individuellen Fisch an. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind jedoch auch die einzelenen Exemplare  einer Fischart oft sehr unterschiedlich.
Ich hatte   600+ Marline nach 25 Minuten an 80lbs am Boot ohne Probleme, die Fische waren total fertig und wir hatten Marline mit 250 lbs an 80 lbs nach einer Stunde mit denen wir richtig Mühe hatten. 
Ich glaube die Konditionen und die Kraft der Fische sind ähnlich weit gestreut wie bei uns Menschen.
Gruß
Christian


----------

